# De-Railed



## MunG (1/6/15)

Hey guys,

I am looking for something simiar to derailed from Suicide Bunny or cookies and cream like, also its hard finding something like cimamon. I have asked a lot of people. Any other suggestions are welcome too.
I would prefer local producers ofcource.

(-:


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

For a great cinnamon juice try: http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=grandmas-cinnamon-danish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Awesome, Thanks


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

For an awesome cinnamon cookie juice give the Complex Chaos Cinnamon Cookies a go...it's fantastic (and cost effective)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Why, i would have bought some at vapecon if it was available, ty for the advice @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/6/15)

MunG said:


> Why, i would have bought some at vapecon if it was available, ty for the advice @free3dom


Both cinnamon cookies and grandma's cinnamon Danish were available at vape con

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

As far as i asked they where sold out, although i walked out with a mountain of e-juice

But il order some.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (2/6/15)

whirling dirvish is a good cinnamon custardy vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/15)

Seconded for Cinnamon Cookies from @ComplexChaos 

Have not tried Grandma's Cinnamon Danish so I can not comment there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

